# Ulthwe Wraithlord and Wraithguard



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Here are the beginnings of my Ulthwe Wraith army;


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful models. Nice clean lines and the jems look great. Have some +rep.

Cant wait to see some more.


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Amazing work I love everything about them, the colour is so nice and smooth anf as Humakt said the gems are great the bases are very good also keep up the great work I cant wait too see more  JD


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Fantastic stuff. Totally puts the bone into Wraithbone.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Awesome, clean work. Particularly like the eye symbols on the front of the head - very eerie looking.


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

How do you do the gems?


----------



## Garfunkie (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm loving the bone color. A Wraith army to this standard would be awesome.


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm have a huge Ulthwe army and i have to say I love your break away from black on these guys!!

Question

The ulthwe badge on the helmet area - is that freehand?

your getting rep for these - LOVE IT ALL


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Those are really nice man. That Ulthwe symbol on the heads is so haunting.


----------



## Nato13 (Aug 9, 2008)

very nice work, well done.


----------



## Steel Nathan (Apr 26, 2008)

Very excellent my friend. At first I thought I was going to see some black mini's, but those are pretty sweet. Rules wise, I don't prefere the wraithsword, but it's too good of a model to leave out sometimes .


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

I, too, like the use of "bone" instead of the black and red/orange that we see in most Ulthwe forces. Well done!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow that is a very impressive and hideously difficult paint scheme to pull off.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Those look great, you pulled off the bone perfectly!!!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Excellent work! The gems in particular came out well. Good job on hiding the transfer film as well-- I've always found that's a big enough hassle not to even bother with it. I thought they were freehand until I saw the film on one of the loincloths-- which is kind of impressive, really.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

Incredible.

I'm very much liking them, and for the most part, I'm pretty "meh" on all things Eldar, being honest.

It's nice to see an uncommon take on a 'standard' paint scheme, and I love (read: LOVE!) the placement of the glyph on the head.


----------



## Scottdsp748 (Aug 3, 2008)

They look great, very well painted in a difficult color to get good results with. These guys would add some great contrast to a primarily black Ulthwe force and would really stand out on the table.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Beautiful bone colour, and stunning gems.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

That Wraithbone is for the win! :victory:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

how the hell did you get sucha smooth white coat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

epic!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

bloody amazing work there sir


----------

